# Champagne/Blue Fawn Bullies?



## BCpitt428 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey everyone, thinking about adding another family member in maybe 6 months or so and was kind of leaning towards a champagne or blue fawn bully (not XXL or anything, just a short n stocky brute lol) and was curious if anyone knows a good kennel that specializes in these particular colours??? Also if anyone has bullies in one or the other colour to please post pics in this thread so i can get a good look at both. i guess some people say blue fawn and champagne are fairly similar, but i'd like to see for myself (google is a dirty mess lol) 

thank you


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

champagne and blue fawn are different and im sure you will see in pictures. check out these threads.
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/21148-champagne-lilac-similar-colors.html
heres my blue fawn
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/42047-party-hot-tub.html
and here are some more fawns and blue fawns
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12337-fawn-thread.html

Blue fawn and fawns are pretty common. I wouldnt look for kennels the "specialize " in colors as they usually put that before anything else which is not what you want. You want a kennel that breeds for temperment and health 1st. There are kennels that do just that and still end up with fawns, blue fawns and champagnes. Do you have a area you are looking for a kennel in or is shipping an option for you? any specific bloodlines? are you wanting pet or show quality? If you can narrow down exactly what you are looking for there are some great kennels we can recommend you look into or contact.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Angels in Canada, shell set you in the right direction!


----------



## Lady Sif (Nov 1, 2010)

Not the best picture, but these are my babies, Susie and Steve. Susie is obviously blue and Steve is a Blue Fawn. They are from the same litter, if you can believe it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

SMiGGs said:


> Angels in Canada, shell set you in the right direction!


LOL I never noticed he was in canada, was late and I wasnt paying attention lol.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Americas Hat lol


----------



## BCpitt428 (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah i noticed she was from Vancouver lol i'm originally from Chilliwack but Bentley and i just moved to alberta about 6 months ago. Shipping or kennel areas isn't an issue, however I'm going to be visiting family on the west coast probably every 6 months or so, so a kennel in the lower mainland wouldn't be a problem at all I can just drive down one time instead of fly down. I've tried finding ones in alberta, but pitts are not a very welcomed breed out here. I've seen a few ppl with them, but the majority of ppl (especially where i live) talk a serious amount of sh*t. doest have to be a show quality or some $5000 bloodline or anything crazy like that, but I'm willing to pay to get what I'm looking for. Bullies are kind of a grey area for me, I've seen lots but never really looked into them until recently so I'm not familiar with good kennels or quality bloodlines so any information at this point would be awesome


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I know all of the ones in the lower mainland and personally wouldnt buy from ANY of them and for various reasons. If you had one in mind PM me I can give you some low down lol. But there are some great kennels just across the boarder in washington/ oregon area and in cali. { we had our blue fawn boy shipped from LA and was so worth it}. Alot of kennels have pet contracts as well if thats all you are looking for some will knock the price down to a pet home with a no breeding contract.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Theres different blood lines in the bully world.

Gotti Line
Razors edge

Two main ones, theres different bloodline, that are rising. Depends on your liking. Do you like pocket bullies, standards, XL, or extreme dogs?


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

theres gottiline dogs:








Razors edge:









If money is not a problem, suarez bulls has a great breeding program. All his dogs are line bred. Your pup is almost guaranteed show quality.
http://www.suarezbullskennels.com


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the people on the site are idiots, but good looking dogs. Just look at what dogs you like, and what look you prefer. You can post on here the dogs you like, and we can help you search for a dog, and a reputable kennel.

The Elite Edge American Bully Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## BCpitt428 (Jun 17, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> theres gottiline dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the second one, the razor's edge. that's ultimately what I'm after. Height, width, and head size. thats almost bang on


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

BCpitt428 said:


> the second one, the razor's edge. that's ultimately what I'm after. Height, width, and head size. thats almost bang on


RE is deffinately the way to go, cleanest bullys are from that line IMO. I dont like gotti dogs for the most part { maybe a couple I like}.


----------



## BCpitt428 (Jun 17, 2011)

ok so I've got a bloodline, suarez bullies look friggen solid now its just colour lol. Now that I've seen lilac, champagne, and blue fawn, I'm going with blue fawn or just straight blue. Ive always wanted a pitt with blue eyes, but it seems really uncommon with the diluted colours so i think blue fawn is the way to go cause I've seen a couple with blue eyes, or just blue nose.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the blue eyes arent ideal but I agree they sure are pretty. They can have health issues though depending on how they were bred, Im sure some of the more experienced genetic people can get into that though. The blue fawns are pretty and suarez bulls deff has some amazing dogs, majority of my fav dogs have come from there yard or off of dogs they produced { like my boy crush }. I dont know price wise what they run but you can contact them and see there, if they are out of your range let us know there are a ton of people with dogs off there yards and using them in there own programs Im sure someone will have something avail.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like they have some nice bullys...but haven't you guys told them...that they are NOT "breeding the ultimate american pit bull terrier". Makes me cringe lol sorry couldn't resist....carry on


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

BCpitt428 said:


> ok so I've got a bloodline, suarez bullies look friggen solid now its just colour lol. Now that I've seen lilac, champagne, and blue fawn, I'm going with blue fawn or just straight blue. Ive always wanted a pitt with blue eyes, but it seems really uncommon with the diluted colours so i think blue fawn is the way to go cause I've seen a couple with blue eyes, or just blue nose.


Theres usually always a blue in the litter, its practically the most common color. I also believe suarez bulls hasnt thrown any champagne i believe, but their dogs are pricey, but quality.

Blue eyes only appears when they are puppies, but eventually turn into orange/brown eyes.

Whats your price range if you dont mind me asking? I also know more kennels out in california, that i can direct you too.


----------



## BCpitt428 (Jun 17, 2011)

well I've kinda set $1800 as my absolute minimum because everywhere I've looked that is selling for any less than that are a bit dodgy, max would be about $2000-2500 I think. the only way i'd go $3000+ is if i decided i might want to start showing or studding out etc. which is unlikely at this point. It doesn't have to be absolute pick of the litter either, but the look of the parents is absolutely critical. I don't want the droopy face look the gotti in the pic (pg 1) has, or the "short n fat" look.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

You cant go wrong with suarez bulls, their prices are a bit high sometimes, but you can find other breedings cheaper. 

I would research more into different dogs, and see what dogs you like.


----------



## BCpitt428 (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks to everyone for all the info and pointing out breeders etc.  you were all a great help!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

BCpitt428 said:


> well I've kinda set $1800 as my absolute minimum because everywhere I've looked that is selling for any less than that are a bit dodgy, max would be about $2000-2500 I think. the only way i'd go $3000+ is if i decided i might want to start showing or studding out etc. which is unlikely at this point. It doesn't have to be absolute pick of the litter either, but the look of the parents is absolutely critical. I don't want the droopy face look the gotti in the pic (pg 1) has, or the "short n fat" look.


Are you looking for a show pup? You should come hang with me for a week. I can get you a pup bang on what you are looking for and all it will cost you is an adoption fee. We are drowning in blue/champagne.blue fawn bullies here


----------



## BCpitt428 (Jun 17, 2011)

Kingsgurl said:


> Are you looking for a show pup? You should come hang with me for a week. I can get you a pup bang on what you are looking for and all it will cost you is an adoption fee. We are drowning in blue/champagne.blue fawn bullies here


lol well unfortunately my schedule is way too tight to be able to come for even a couple days (which i would love) but i really do wanna expand the pack in the next few months. can you maybe start PMin' me pics of them? i was thinking about adopting too, and if im adopting, they dont have to be puppies. I would rather adopt an adolescent or even an adult if that were the case, because there are just too many that need a home as it is to justify a puppy. my family has been helping this breed since i can remember, so naturally i wanna help the ones that need it first


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if your looking to adopt you should look local, I dont know what they have in alberta but here in BC we have a great rescue ran by some really amazing people who LOVE this breed. here is there link | HugABull . I hate when people look out of country for rescues when there are so many in your own country  but I understand if its a particular one you want .


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Hugabull is awesome, they shpuld be able to hook you up. Not sure if the fad is as widespread in your country yet, I need to get out more, lol.


----------

